# War and Slum Gum. What is it good for?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

With apologies to the Temptations, has anyone found a use for slum gum besides rubbing it inside boxes to make them more " homey"?
Waste not, want not as they say. I am curious if anyone has come up with something else. J


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Fivej said:


> With apologies to the Temptations, has anyone found a use for slum gum besides rubbing it inside boxes to make them more " homey"?
> Waste not, want not as they say. I am curious if anyone has come up with something else. J


Why, Various Uses for Slumgum


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I missed that thread. Seems like there is nothing new under the sun. J


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I use it for "bee hive bondo"
fill in knots that have fallen out. Slather it on new BBs crack fill corners.
Need a torch and a fair pile to work with.

can make scions with it.
maybe patch your Pirogue a bit.....
fix wood troughs.
patch deer blind roofs.

GG

edit to add a couple pics of "classic" hive corners, you know over 20Years.
then the after of a couple with the "bondo" applied


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

You went to town on the slum gum GG. Any perspective on how it holds up? Maybe it would be a good preservative on the underside of bottom boards. 
Whoever said chewing gum, I fell for it. Yuck! J


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Fivej said:


> You went to town on the slum gum GG. Any perspective on how it holds up? Maybe it would be a good preservative on the underside of bottom boards.
> Whoever said chewing gum, I fell for it. Yuck! J


All those supers were on this year.
I would say 2 summers for sure maybe 3.
easy touch up torch and a few more crumbs, it remelts and rehardens.
I mostly put the scrapings from frame cleaning in a dish and then as I prep boxes to use, do the fix ups .
Have had a couple knot holes pugged for 3 or 4 years, with them torch the hole first to get the sap hot then add in a wad of already hot slum gum so it all stick together. on a smoothish hole and old screw or 2 #4 finish nails, driven part way in in the center of the board helps. Do do slather the BBs as well, and the lids, heated some will go into the wood so even if you scrap it some stays.
Also really coat the swarm traps.

Went to town as I am trying to use as much as I can, still throwing out 1/2 or so.
If you knew someone building Gum or log hives they could get rid of lots IMO.

GG


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

I put slumgum into a sturdy plastic bag and leave it outside in the winter to get brittle before running over the bag with my truck (back & forth a few times) to try to reduce the bigger chunks to littler chunks. Then it goes into the compost bin. Breaking it up into gravel and sand sized pieces increases the surface area to help microorganisms in the compost pile break it up further. I guess those of you that don't get really cold weather could put slumgum in the freezer to help get it crunchy before you try to crush it into small pieces.


----------

